# Descktop Pencil Holder



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The story behind this little "What is it", is that I had this 1/2 log piece that came with the lumber stash,pic1. I didn't know what kind of wood it was so I cut a about 6" off the end to clean up and see what I had. It turned out to be Maple. I didn't want to just throw away the piece so thought I would make a band saw box out of it. 
So I cut the bottom off, cut out the center, glued up the sides and reattached the bottom. The cut on the bottom looked ugly so I made a molding and then made some feet for it and called it a desktop pencil holder.
The finish is 2 coats of spray shellac, and 6 coats of water based poly thinned 50/50 with water. I did stained the base/feet ,because it looked better next to the bark.
Not my finest work, but I saved it from the trash bin.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s quite unique Herb , nice job. I’m wondering the left over piece could be sliced and used as dividers ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s quite unique Herb , nice job. I’m wondering the left over piece could be sliced and used as dividers ?


Rick,you might just have something there. Good idea, I had not thought of that. I will check that out.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick,you might just have something there. Good idea, I had not thought of that. I will check that out.
> Herb


It’s quite wide . My concern was they would fall over . Thought a couple of dividers would do the trick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1st rate Herb..


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not your finest work is still better than a lot of my finest work,Herb. And imo would look good on anyone's desk. James jj777746


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work Herb.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Herb,
I like the rustic look with the bark still on, I think you might have started a new trend for pencil holders
Dan


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice work Herb!
Thank you for posting the sequence of your creation. I think dividers would be a very nice touch.
Great idea Rick.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I like it, Herb. I have some firewood that I might have to try that with. Did you partially sand the bark?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fine idea. Dividers would help keep pens and pencils upright. Now, make some pens to go with it. I just looked through my wood stash and could make about 137 of those. Just a guesstimate.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I like it, Herb. I have some firewood that I might have to try that with. Did you partially sand the bark?


No, The bark side I just blew off the loose stuff with compressed air, and sprayed it a couple of times with shellac, then brushed on the thinned poly. The Poly wants to foam up a little when it fills all the nooks and crannies, so after I get done coating I take a small artist brush and pick off the foam so it doesn't dry white. After several coats it starts to shine.

I don't have a lathe or do any turning. That is a whole nuther world. LOL

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Fine idea. Dividers would help keep pens and pencils upright. Now, make some pens to go with it. I just looked through my wood stash and could make about 137 of those. Just a guesstimate.


I have often thought that a person could make a bowl or vase, by putting 2 pieces back to back. and have bark allway around.

Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb, Great Job as usual. How long can you keep up the new ideas you show us.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Herb, Great Job as usual. How long can you keep up the new ideas you show us.


I will try,Bob, to me the fun of it is to see if I can do something different every time. Then try something else the next time. right now I am making a bunch of wooden block planes, I did this several years ago and it was a hoot, they are all gone but one so I am using it for a pattern to make some more, and there is a new design I am going to try too.
I am glad all you guys like what I do, that will maybe stimulate some ideas of your own. Merry Christmas everyone.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I hope you have a good Christmas Herb . I’m on call , so it’s going to be a quiet one for me . 
I don’t have any kids, so I buy the neighbor kids presents .Macie is the oldest at 5 , and I really want to build her something rather than buy her Barbie dolls . 
Was hoping to make her a toy chest next year . With any luck I’ll have the laser engraver back on line , and engrave all her favourite characters on the lid etc


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I hope you have a good Christmas Herb . I’m on call , so it’s going to be a quiet one for me .
> I don’t have any kids, so I buy the neighbor kids presents .Macie is the oldest at 5 , and I really want to build her something rather than buy her Barbie dolls .
> Was hoping to make her a toy chest next year . With any luck I’ll have the laser engraver back on line , and engrave all her favourite characters on the lid etc


Rick, I went back andtook your advice and added partions inside the pencil holder. Thanks for the suggestion.
HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Herb!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

where's the pencil sharpener...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

after careful consideration...
can you make another in a downsized version...
that one won't fit in the shirt pocket...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

jj777746 said:


> Not your finest work is still better than a lot of my finest work,Herb. And imo would look good on anyone's desk. James jj777746


Hi, James.
That was my first thought!!:smile::smile:


----------

